# Warning about hire company



## Waferino

I have to share an unpleasant experience I had with Carroll & McAuley Motorhome Hire this week.

I was given a quote for one week's hire of a 6 berth 1997 motorhome by Derek one of the owners. In the meantime I also happily received a competitive quote from a rival company - the same price but for a brand new 2015 6 berth.

I contacted Derek by email to thank him and advised I was going to go with the other company and the more competitive quote. He replied at 1.40am the following morning but the email was clearly meant for his co-owner and not for me! It read as follows:

Take a look at this gee brain
F*ck her and her dog!!!

I'm so glad I avoided doing business with such an unsavory character! 
Hopefully if the link works you can see the email thread for yourselves.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...62057974.24634.100004031918954&type=1&theater


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

The-Cookies said:


> avoid using link could be a virus !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> my view .


if you hover over the link it is a facebook one.


----------



## The-Cookies

still looked iffy to me


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

The-Cookies said:


> still looked iffy to me


Your advice is correct of course, but I always hover over any link, and observe the bottom left of my screen, which displays the URL, also clicking quote does the same thing.


----------



## bigtree

link didn't work.


----------



## Zebedee

I think it's genuine, but so many of these derogatory first posts have proven to be disingenuous in the past that it's hard not to be suspicious. Suggest we don't use the link (_thanks for the tip Kev_) until we know a bit more about Waferino.

She appears to be Aoife McKevitt from Northern Ireland, and I have to say I love her dog Clifford. He looks a real sweetie, but I'm soft about most dogs! :smile2:

Dave


----------



## Waferino

Yes indeed Dave
That's me. I'm new to motorhoming and thought I'd share what happened to me with the lovely Derek yesterday. The link is my facebook post to a JPEG of the rude email he sent. Sorry if you guys thought it wS dodgy. He is quite the charmer.
Thanks


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Waferino said:


> Yes indeed Dave
> That's me. I'm new to motorhoming and thought I'd share what happened to me with the lovely Derek yesterday. The link is my facebook post to a JPEG of the rude email he sent. Sorry if you guys thought it wS dodgy. He is quite the charmer.
> Thanks


Your link to Facebook is still not working so we're all a bit in the dark about it.


----------



## Waferino

Hi Kev - the link is just where i posted a jpeg of the email he sent me to my FB page. It's maybe not working as my profile isn't public. It doesn't really say anything new as I quoted the email verbatim in my original post but it's proof that I'm not making it up! 

Have tried to upload the jpeg to this post. Not sure if it will work....


----------



## suedew

What an introduction to the world of hiring. Hope you have a great time in the van you have hired.

Sue


----------



## chilly

I hope you've made him aware that you've seen his message>


----------



## raynipper

I'm glad we have a name and shame as we can all fall foul of people like this.
Of course if there is some valid reason for the profane e-mail, he has an option to respond here.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

What exactly is Gee brain.


And should we all try to hire vans from this outfit.


----------



## blondel

Kev_n_Liz said:


> What exactly is Gee brain.
> 
> And should we all try to hire vans from this outfit.


All at once and with borrowed dogs if we don't own one.:grin2:>


----------

